# want to escape australia



## apollo456 (May 19, 2011)

*Want To Escape To Australia*

More and more unfair treatments and poisonous foods happening in China, I really hate it but have no ideal ,for many uneven things can be settled by money,poisonous foods can be on market by bribing money to the officials. Even though the central government have apparently restrict laws,but the local government still do it by their own ways. many illegal things can be privately settled by personal relationships and money.I really want to escape to australia.Could anyone help me?


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

yep... product standards are getting quite low. it's only sales that matter to this people whenever they think of a hot item to copy they just do it. not minding what the consequences will be... you should really go to the immigration threads. best of luck


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

yeap, head to the immigration threads.
you should also visit DIAC's website Department of Immigration & Citizenship to evaluate different possible visas you could apply for.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

omega said:


> You sound like the lazy Australian English teacher hooked on the cheap Chinese beer and no one wants to work with you, living here for many years yet to get an upset stomach.


And you sound like you need to improve your English and ethical standards


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

omega said:


> Talk about ethical standards and since I live in China I have to say latent ignorance is with you. There is a fair amount of the so called English Teacher coming from Australia; I do resent some of them, usually promising the good Australian life to the unsuspecting Chinese lady, just to damp her for the next one, most of the time they are drunk, disrespectful and working illegally in China. China has its problems, but while in China, respect the Chinese.


There are idiots everywhere, no nation is spared of them, it doesn't mean you have to attack everyone. I don't presume you spit on the streets or corrupt just because you are from China. And in any case if you dislike it so much what are you doing on forums dedicated for immigration to Australia? Shouldn't you be on " Stay in China " forums.


----------



## Jose Marc (Mar 11, 2010)

dear members:

i hope cooler heads intervene...

i have dealt with the inflammatory remarks. i do recommend quoted remarks be removed also from your previous posts, to keep the forum clean and healthy.

have a good one all, 

MARC


----------

